# Help! Have questions about  trade choice!



## Air Force Medic (23 Sep 2005)

Hi there, hope someone can help. I'm writing this for someone in basic now who can't. She chose medic although she was very close to picking met tech.   After talking with some other recruits who know some medics, they tell her she will be away from home more often than not. She is a competitive golfer and giving it up would be painful. Trust me this person is no wimp, she wanted   the forces but wanted to continue with her other interest as well. Did she make the wrong choice and if so is it too late to make a change.   In basic she is loving the challenge, and knows she wants to stay with the forces, she was expecting deployments but not to be away more often than home.


----------



## Armymedic (23 Sep 2005)

Shes coming in as a Reg force medic....



> they tell her she will be away from home more often than not.



BS, It depends where you are, and what you want to do...some medics never deploy, esp if they are at an Air Force Base, Army and Navy medics tend to go more, but I know of medics who never deploy outside Canada esp if thier spouse goes.


----------



## Air Force Medic (23 Sep 2005)

Hi Armymedic, yes is is going Ref force and in 5th week basic now. I'll pass on what you said, I know she'll appreciate it.


----------



## Air Force Medic (25 Sep 2005)

Reg force that is.


----------



## NCRCrow (25 Sep 2005)

I think she made the wrong choice joining up as it appears, the Forces is a job for her and not a career.

Pull pin while u can.


----------



## Air Force Medic (25 Sep 2005)

While I appreciate your reply I think it's a bit drastic. So far she is working hard to get through basic and is hearing horor stories and being basic there is no one in athourity she can ask about this.  She loves the challenge she is going through there but has questions about her trade choise only.


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2005)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I think she made the wrong choice joining up as it appears, the Forces is a job for her and not a career.
> 
> Pull pin while u can.



HFx,

I gotta go with you on this one!! Whatever her postings are or trade is she must know now that her "competetive golfing" will become secondary as it well should. 
No offense is intended but we in the Military do get to experience the occasional Unit Golf Day etc. I think the problem would be with her "scheduling" as she is going to be paid 24/7 by the taxpayer now, so should she manage to maintain her practice schedule and book for a tourney etc....it could all fall apart at the last minute due to something happening at work....and plain and simple they will expect her to be at work. Period plain and simple. But if she had an authorized, signed and approved leave pass for one of the 20 days of leave she'll get a year, and she has already paid her entrance fee to the tourney....they will re-imburse her money...but she will be at work...not the tourney.
The military isn't going to make their schedule around her....rather much the other way around. And our schedule changes constantly and IS the priority.   :-[


----------



## NCRCrow (25 Sep 2005)

Forum: Lets do a role play...................

Try this one on for size: Sit: mega Plex Basic Trg Week 5--- Pte to PLWO

WO, can I remuster because I do not want to deploy as I am a competitive golfer.

WO to Pte: Forum...........Fill in the blanks 


Fore


----------



## Air Force Medic (25 Sep 2005)

Wow! You really took this deep.   She has been told she will basically have no time to golf period, especially the first three years or so.   She only wants to get some games in here and there not to spend the majority of her time golfing, her career of course would come first however she had been on the cusp of choosing another trade but this is the one that was offered. Is it wrong to want to know from people in the trade questions before she begins trade training?


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2005)

Well fact of the matter is as I stated below...It doesn't matter which trade it is. She'll have to complete her trg as a Medic now, she's already in the system. It's too late to go for a different trade so she can try to re-muster over to Met Tech later, but hey they deploy too!!! Yep not as many Met Techs deploy as medics but guess what the Met Techs are also a much smaller trade and therefore a smaller number of pers to choose from for deployments. Does it make sense now? 
So why didn't you say "get a couple of games of gold in" in the first place. My husband gets a couple of games in every weekend he can. There is a BIG difference between getting a couple of games in here and there and "Playing Competetive Golf" which is what you originally stated. Sure, when she's in Borden doing her Medic QL3s, she'll be quite welcome to go golfing on the weekend (if she is not in the classroom) and no one will stop her unless her kit, quarters, marks suffer.


----------



## NCRCrow (25 Sep 2005)

This is the lamest thread I ever seen.

Can I remuster to play golf....Gimme a F_____kin' break 

Borden has two golf courses for Ms. Tiger Woods.....


----------



## Air Force Medic (25 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the info and when I said copetitive golf I meant she is good not scratch but close, my mistake and sorry for the confusion. Her work would always come first. Myself and most of her family tried to talk her out of joining but she was determined, she knew no one who was in the military and why she decided on this well I have no idea. But I will pass on the info and like you said it's a done deal, she does love to learn especially medicine (was taking nursing before this) so I'm sure she will settle in.


----------



## Air Force Medic (25 Sep 2005)

Well I have the info I was seeking so this "lame" thread can now be shut down and yes Crow I will also pass on your "thoughts" as well.


----------



## NCRCrow (25 Sep 2005)

Thanks.......


----------



## Armymedic (25 Sep 2005)

OK Gents, enough.

If she is good, she'll get time to play. There are interunit, Interbase, Regional, National and now..International level golf competitions for CF players. Like any other sport if they have talent, and the chain of command can afford to let them go, they will go. 

Not to mention, she's into golf...and a medic...I have never heard of any medical professionals playing golf.. ???..have you?
Two highlights of any CFMG get-together are 1. the mess dinner, and 2. the golf day.

I think she will be ok.


----------



## Scott (25 Sep 2005)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> This is the lamest thread I ever seen.
> 
> Can I remuster to play golf....Gimme a F_____kin' break
> 
> Borden has two golf courses for Ms. Tiger Woods.....



Mr Crow,

Tone is very hard to discern over the internet, you may have meant well by your post but can come off the wrong way even though you might have made a perfectly innocent comment. Please try to remember this when posting in the future. As well, calling a thread "lame" does nothing to advance status here, if it upsets you that much use the Report Post button and ask someone from the Staff to handle it.

Thanks


----------



## Air Force Medic (25 Sep 2005)

Point well taken Armymedic and I will put this to rest. Once again thanks for the information. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Sep 2005)

To conclude:

A member will find time to enjoy recrestional sports in most postings, though perhaps not as often as they'd like while in junior positions (as an NCM or officer).

One who achieves recognized status in their sport: unit, base, national; *may* find supported/subsidized opportunities. These may include participation in CF teams/leagues on CF time, transportation assistance for base teams or other types of support depending on individual cases. 

Thread locked, please approach a staff member if you feel you have something significant to add.

Thank you.


----------

